# Sleep position gives personality clue



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

_p.s. my topic discussions can be quite random at times so if it does not interest you~ then you'd know who's thread to avoid next time, lolz  _

mmm... stayed up cleaning and doing... whatever 
just heard on the radio about how your sleep position tells you about your personality 
the radio mentioned sleep.org but i browse around there and couldn't find the article. So I did a quick google search and decided to use http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3112170.stm instead. Not a very good site since there are so many sleep positions that they excluded and of course it may not apply to you but it's still interesting to see what it has to say when you got nothing to do~ 
(let me know if you can find a better one)

*Which of the six positions do you mostly fall under? Is it true about you?*


I'd say I am mostly sleeping in a _star_shape postion^^ I'll confirm again and elaborate on it later (after i read the whole article, lol) when I get up in the next 4 hours or so. It's a good idea to scroll all the way down in the website to identify which position you sleep in before reading what each position represents since it's tempting to pick your ideal self rather than your real self 

Enjoy,
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I sleep all over the place. Wonder what that would say about me?
But likes to sleep with my arms and legs spread out when hot. But sleep with in the fetal position when cold ... err .. I don't think this sleeping position theory applies to me ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I sleep in a few different positions.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, it is a tricky one for everyone to have a consensual agreement when it comes to personalities. I'm predicting that most of GTAA members here are that 5% who will say they will sleep in diff positions from time to time or say that the described personality doesn't apply to them (you critical thinkers! ).

For me, I tend to sleep in the foetus, soldier and starfish positions. I tried to sleep in a freefaller position but it doesn't work for me. I can barely breathe
But I would say i sleep in the *starfish position most of the time* (my apologies, i called it star-shape position earlier, hehe, i didn't really read the article back then~).

But hehehe, it seems like i cheated. The comments were fairly nice: i make a good friend^^ I'm not too sure about that though... only my friends can justify that . But i guess it's right about me not liking to be in the centre of attention.... O_O

I sleep with both arms and legs sticking out of the duvet, lolz!
I thought they would say starfish sleepers are sloppy sleepers and tend to be clumsy! hehehe

meh~ i still find the article interesting, and also the Health Effect section. Not necessarily applicable but could be topic starter (...or ender ) with my students~ hehe

Smiles,
~ Jennifer ~


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I seem to be a mix of solider and yearner, varys from night to night. I tried the freefall and same thing it was to hard on the neck cranked to oneside or another.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Yeah, it is a tricky one for everyone to have a consensual agreement when it comes to personalities. I'm predicting that most of GTAA members here are that 5% who will say they will sleep in diff positions from time to time or say that the described personality doesn't apply to them (you critical thinkers! ).
> 
> For me, I tend to sleep in the foetus, soldier and starfish positions. I tried to sleep in a freefaller position but it doesn't work for me. I can barely breathe
> But I would say i sleep in the *starfish position most of the time* (my apologies, i called it star-shape position earlier, hehe, i didn't really read the article back then~).
> ...


Yeah... with the way you type, starfish doesn't sound too surprising. Knew someone once who's somewhat similar to you and sleeps like that. Also sucks cause they shove everyone and everything off the bed. Bedhog.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Yeah... with the way you type, starfish doesn't sound too surprising. Knew someone once who's somewhat similar to you and sleeps like that. Also sucks cause they shove everyone and everything off the bed. Bedhog.


lolz... yes... i'd admit i'm quite bedhogger 
but i'm very considerate of others (or at least the beginning of the night i'd try to, lolz)

i think for someone like me who sleeps in a startfish position to sleep in a log position is very difficult and uncomfortable (any starfish sleepers out there agree?). 
hehehe, i get very listless after days of being trap in a sleeping bag on camping trips >.<

but hey~ aside from make a terrible bed buddy on sleepover nights, i'm generally a good buddy to keep  (at least according to the article^^)

~ Jennifer ~


----------

